# Mech mod help NEEDed



## NeOAsus (3/1/17)

I need help , i am moving on from regulated mod to mech mod!

I am looking at a - 
*Mutant 26650 Mechanical Mod*(http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mutant-26650-mechanical-mod/)
&
*VGOD Pro Mechanical Mod + VGOD Trick Tank Pro *(http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...tank-pro-style-rdta-kit-24mm-1136?category=88)

This is my first mech mod so i need help on which one is better ?
i like the mutant cause it is takes a 26650 battery, but i do not know what rta/rdas are good for mechs !

i have read a lot of reviews on the Vgod, and its very good, also i am thinking about the vgod bundle because it already has a RDTA and i do not really know what rta/rda to buy, that has a protruding positive pin , yes i know OHMs law and how dangerous they are and have build a few coils , so i just need help on choosing my first right mech


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/17)

NeOAsus said:


> I need help , i am moving on from regulated mod to mech mod!
> 
> I am looking at a -
> *Mutant 26650 Mechanical Mod*(http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mutant-26650-mechanical-mod/)
> ...



None of those cause they all clones bud.
If you going mech then go authentic bud.
For me i would say go local best value for money. Both use 18650 batteries.

Localy we have the HHA K.O copper tube mech which one can buy from sir vape for R1150.00




Then we have the Paddy Vapes Shemus brass tube mech which one can buy from either Lung Candy or Vape Cartel for R1400.00

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (3/1/17)

Agreed the local ones are epic! Also check out the Rig v3 that mech hits so hard!


----------



## NeOAsus (3/1/17)

Oky i saw they clones but what makes authentic ones better ? cause i really want a 26650 , and if i decide on a local one , which battery should i go with it ? i saw that RIG V3 its very pretty , oky but what rta or rda should i get ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/17)

NeOAsus said:


> Oky i saw they clones but what makes authentic ones better ? cause i really want a 26650 , and if i decide on a local one , which battery should i go with it ? i saw that RIG V3 its very pretty , oky but what rta or rda should i get ?



Clones are usually crappy made (made from diffrent material and contacts sometimes only plated) 

So after time or evem when they new you get big voltage drop so its gonna be a crappy vape.

As for Which RDA to use. There are a few to choose from.
3 of my favourites is the Goon 24, Twissted Messes 2 and Recoil.


----------



## Deadz (3/1/17)

Ive just got the Geekvape Karma and I adore it, with the included RDTA/RDA

Alternative have a look at the Aria Built Combo from Lungcandy also with a RDA included.
www.lung-candy.co.za/aria-built-combo-mech-mod-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeOAsus (3/1/17)

I think i might go with Deadz idea of the karma kit , checked a review and looks pretty good also has a magnetic switch , so what batteries do you guyz recommend ? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/17)

NeOAsus said:


> I think i might go with Deadz idea of the karma kit , checked a review and looks pretty good also has a magnetic switch , so what batteries do you guyz recommend ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Samsung 25R will work great.
With 2500 mah and 25a discharge rate
You can safely build as low as 0.2 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/1/17)

I currently run a karma kit with 30q Batts, and HG2 Batts.
Awesome setup. You will not be disappointed. 

Just make sure you position the coils in line or just above the airflow slots. 
Flavour flavour flavour!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## NeOAsus (3/1/17)

Yes i saw on the review of Mike that he did it , so Gerrit what kind of ohm builds do you do and how is the clouds ? Can you compare it to cloudbeast on 120watts ? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/1/17)

NeOAsus said:


> Yes i saw on the review of Mike that he did it , so Gerrit what kind of ohm builds do you do and how is the clouds ? Can you compare it to cloudbeast on 120watts ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I build around 0.25 - 0,3
Thats 16A and lower, I have been down to 0,22 but that's a little close to 20A for me to sleep soundly. 

Clouds are fine, but with my setup, it's like a cloud beast on 60-70 watts. (As soon as wifey stops lurking over my online shopping, I'm looking for Vtc5's)
I think building lower will grow the clouds a wee bit.
But honestly, I love the tinkering that comes with a mech. It's addictive and so rewarding.



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/1/17)

@NeOAsus have you decided on a mech yet Bud?
Be sure to let us know what you get. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------

